# Ab wann füttern und womit?



## sister_in_act (28. Feb. 2009)

Hallo alle

Ich habe über die Suchfunktion schon versucht eine Antwort zu finden , aber irgendwie komme ich nicht klar.
Meine Fische sind durch die letzten warmen Tage aktiver und ich weiß nicht recht ob ich sie schon füttern sollte. Wenn ja womit?
Was füttert ihr  zu Beginn nach der Winterruhe?

gruß ulla


----------



## Martina und Uwe (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hallo Ulla,ich füttere schon ein paar Tage Honig Pops,sind leicht verdaulich und durch den Honig auch vitaminreich.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## PyroMicha (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Morgen,
wir füttern im Frühjahr und Herbst "Wheatgerm" Futter. Ist auch für niedrige Temperaturen geeignet.
Ist auf Weizenbasis und auch leicht verdaulich.

Das "Wheatgerm" kriegst du in jedem gut Sortiertem Koi- bzw. Zoofachgeschäft.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Morgen 

Auf jeden Fall muss es ein Futter sein, was man bis 6° füttern kann. 
Aber auch davon nur ein ganz bisschen alle 2 Tage.


----------



## Koimicha (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hallo Ulla
Ich fütter eigentlich den ganzen Winter __ Reis 1 mal die Woche mit ein bisschen Fischöl.
Beim Futter musst du drauf achten das der Eiweiß Anteil sehr niedrig ist.
Honig Pops habe ich auch schon gehört das man das füttern kann.
Gruß Micha


----------



## sister_in_act (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hallo
vielen dank für eure tipps. an __ reis hatte ich auch schon gedacht, war aber unsicher.
zum fischöl hätte ich noch eine frage:
wo krieg ichs her? und lasse ich dann den reis paar stunden im öl liegen oder...



> Honig Pops


 kelloggs honig pops? dummfrag*
und nach wheatgerm halt ich dann mal ausschau.
irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, daß die fische  viel energie verbraucht habe in der *eiszeit* und dieses jahr  etwas eher starthilfe brauchen.
liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## klaus e (3. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

n'Abend Teichgemeinde,
ich dachte auch, das meine submarinen Jungs und Mädels nach der harten Eiszeit mächtig Kohldampf schieben würden - aber denkste. 
Sie tauchen zwar langsam an die Oberfläche auf und ziehen ihre Kreise in mittlerer Tiefe, doch Futter geht voll an ihnen vorbei. Hab' mich nicht ganz so arg in die Unschuld gestürzt und anstelle K*** die leckeren Honey & Wheat von F** & A** erworben. Nährstoffangabe ist super, könnte ich glatt selber verschmatzen - nur, die Submarinen ziehen ihre Bahnen und ich fische morgen die Leckerlis wieder aus dem Wasser. Vielleicht springt ja unser Kater drauf an ...
Fürs WE haben wir wieder Schnee in Aussicht, aber keine wirkliche Frostwarnung. Mal sehen wer mehr von den HoneyPops haben wird, die Fischis oder ich
LG in den Abend
Klaus E


----------



## Redlisch (3. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*



klaus e schrieb:


> Sie tauchen zwar langsam an die Oberfläche auf und ziehen ihre Kreise in mittlerer Tiefe, doch Futter geht voll an ihnen vorbei.



Hallo Klaus, das selbe hier, die einheimischen Fische (Karauschen, Elritzen)nehmen haben zumindest schon mal etwas am Futter genippt.

Mit dem Honey & Wheat wollte ich es auch mal versuchen, allerdings war mein Appetit der größere... naja mal ne Packung nachkaufen und nach der letzten kommenden kalten Periode nochmal testen.

Axel


----------



## klaus e (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hallo Axel,
wie deiner Wetterstation entnehme, liegt dein Teich auf 127 m über NN. Da muss man bei meinem glatt 300 m drauflegen, aber die Temperaturen sind annähernd identisch wenngleich ich nicht so professionell messe wie du. Was ist das für 'ne Technik?
Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich wieder die Frage, woran das unterschiedliche Verhalten der Fischis liegen kann. Die Höhe über NN scheidet ja wohl nun als alleinige Ursache aus??
Grüße aus dem noch sonnigen Taunus (Regenfront zieht auf, die dann heute Nacht nochmal etwas Schee bringen soll)
Klaus


----------



## waterman (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hallo,

der Bewegungsdrang meiner Freunde im Wasser ist noch zurückhaltend. Ich warte mit dem Füttern bis die 10-12°C erreicht sind und auch stabil bleiben. Letztes jahr habe ich mit Haferflocken angefüttert.
Später dann steige ich auf Futter um, die "ganzjährig" (also auch für Frühjahr/Herbst)  empfohlen sind.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## schrope (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hallo!

Sorry das ich hier so reinplatze, aber ihr füttert die Fische wirklich mit den Kellogs Honey Pops? Das ganze Jahr oder nur jetzt?
Was füttert ihr danach?
Ich hab mich mit dem Futter nie so auseinandergesetzt, ich hab' immer das aus dem Tierfutterhandel genommen Multifit Teichsticks oder Koi-Perlen.
Ist das schlecht bzw. was gibt es besseres und vor allem nicht zu teuer!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hallo Peter,
bei deinen 3 Kois ist das nicht Dramatisch. Anders sieht es aus wenn du sehr viele Kilogramm Koi im Teich hast. Also bei 1% Futtermenge sind das bei 10 KG Koi (und das ist nicht viel) 100 Gramm Futter /Tag. 
Wenn du da Teichsticks oder, ich nenne es mal Baumarktfutter, nimmst, ist der Teich ganz schnell vermoddert und mit Koiausscheidungen übersät.
Dann sollte man schon zu besseren Futter greifen und auch mal schauen was in dem Futter drin ist.

Ich variiere mit meinem Futter immer, also sie bekommen nicht immer das gleiche Futter. Bei manchen Futtersorten kommt halt mehr hinten raus, bei anderem Futter weniger.


----------



## Redlisch (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hallo Peter,


schrope schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Was füttert ihr danach?



__ Reis, Nudeln (beides natürlich gekocht, die Spagetti kleingerupft) , Haferflocken, Banane etc. Einfach bischen abwechselung zum Perlenfutter reinbringen.

Axel


----------



## gluefix (5. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Biologisch betrachtet beginnt die volle Verdauungsfähigkeit bei Karpfen bei etwa 10 -12°C Wassertemperatur. Erst dann würde ich mit füttern beginnen. Aber unbedingst am Anfang Eiweißarm, dass liegt den Jungs zu schwer im Magen. Man muss auch immer sehen, ab wann die Fische munter werden und anfangen im Teich zu suchen.


----------



## Gerd11 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hallo 
ich füttere auch erst wenns mal konstant über 10° (WasserTh.)sind vorher auf gar keinen Fall.
Fange dann mit wenig Futter an (Koipeletts)


----------



## scorpi (5. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Wassertemp. liegt zur Zeit bei 6,8°C.Ich mache jetzt tagsüber meinen Bodenablauf voll auf und den Skimmer zu um das Wasser auch unten schneller zu erwärmen. Man merkt, dass das den Fischen gut tut. Sie werden jeden Tag mobiler und fressen seit ca.4 Tagen absinkendes Winterfutter. Das ist jetzt mein zweiter Winter mit diesem Teich und für meine Jungs und Mädels ist die Temp.-grenze wo's wieder schmeckt ca. 5°C.


----------



## koikai (5. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hallo

Wir haben vor 3 Tagen den Fischen wieder ein bisschen Futter gegeben. Das Wasser hatte eine Temperatur von 8 Grad. Wir füttern Saito Energy und die Fische haben auch gut gefressen. Geben aber nur ganz kleine Mengen an Futter.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sister_in_act (13. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

hallo alle

ich nochmal...

mir geht diese aussage von Michel nicht aus dem sinn:



> Beim Futter musst du drauf achten das der Eiweiß Anteil sehr niedrig ist.



seit es wärmer wird gründeln die fische in ihrem gründeleckchen rum und werden scheints auch fündig.
nun sind das ja alles wassertierchen ( wasserasseln etc) und daher reines eiweiß....
um auf Michels aussage zu kommen würde das aber bedeuten, daß sie sich damit schaden.
oder regelt die natur die bedürfnisse und die fische reagieren instinktiv richtig?

heute habe ich dann mal gefüttert ( winterfutter) und auch das wurde  freudig angenommen.
irgendwie  habe ich den eindruck, daß dieses jahr ziemlich früh die futtersuche losgeht.wahrscheinlich hat der strenge winter doch an der kondition genagt..

liebe grüße aus dem frühlingshaften hunsrück

ulla


----------



## Hinnerk (13. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

Hi,
füttern kannst du immer, wenn die Fische danach verlangen, suchen und aktiv sind. 

Getreideprodukte sind gut geeignet und extrudiertes, fettreiches Trockenmischfutter hat sich bewährt. (Aus Wissenschaft und Forschung   W. Steffens , Fischer und Teichwirt  2/2009)


Wenn es geht Sinkfutter verwenden und dies vielleicht auch vorweichen. Immer in geringen Mengen füttern. 
Kannst hier >   http://www.around-koi.de/40623.html   vielleicht noch ein paar weitere Infos finden.

Grüßle
Jörg H.


----------



## sister_in_act (14. März 2009)

*AW: Ab wann füttern und womit?*

vielen dank jörg,-
hab die seite gleich gespeichert und schon angelesen.sehr interessant !

liebe grüße
ulla


----------

